# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  مرحبا

## واثقة الخطى

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير 
انا بدي مساعده منكم كتاب تعلم vb.net 2010 بلغه العربيه الي عنده اي كتاب او موقع يزودني فيه

----------


## Sc®ipt

*تفضلي اختي

http://www.kutub.info/library/category/19*

----------

